

Show HN: Food Truck STL - Mobile Food Dashboard for St. Loui - philip1209
http://foodtruckstl.org

======
philip1209
Story of me building it here:

<http://philipithomas.com/2012/06/introducing-food-truck-stl/>

Basically, I was hungry and wanted an easier way to find my food trucks.
Consider it a 'weekday project.'

I know that loading takes a little time, but running this many twitter queries
server-side was a pain in the butt and the caching so it wouldn't crash was
proving to be annoying, so I currently have it set to render client-side with
JQuery. I'll update it to cached server-side api calls if anybody uses it.

------
mixmastamyk
Cool, would appreciate one for Los Angeles. I think it would look better if
the lines matched up.

